# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  اللهم إيماناً كإيمان العجائز!!!

## أبو المظفر الشافعي

الحمد لله رب العالمين, والصلاة والسلام على سينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
أما بعد.  
يمر بنا في كثبر من الأحيان بعض الحكايات التي تنسب إلى بعض علماء الكلام.
تشترك هذه الحكايات في أنّ المتكلم إذا ضاقت روحه من الأدلة العقلية والنقاشات الكلامية, يصيبه نوع من الرجوع والاستكانة لربه عز وجل فيرفع كفيه إلى السماء ويقول:
 ( اللهم إيمانا كإيمان العجائز )
وهذه العبارة - في رأيي القاصر - لاتصح عن من تنسب إليه.
وإن صحت فهي خطأ.
والصواب - والله أعلم - أن يقال:
( اللهم إيمانا كإيمان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم )
وذلك لأمرين:
الأول: أنّ العوام أو العجائز - رغم صفاء عقائدهم وطهارة قلوبهم - قد لا يصمدون أمام كل ما يواجه الإيمان من محنة و ابتلاء, كالصبر عند المصائب, أو قوة اليقين بما عند الله تعالى.
بخلاف الصحابة فقوة يقينهم وصبرهم عند الشدائد مما لا ينكره عاقل.
الثاني: أنّ العوام قد يحصل عندهم شيئ من التشبيه بسبب ضعف أفهامهم.
أما الصحابة فلا يرتاب أحد في صحة عقائدهم ولم يأخذ علماء أهل السنة التنزيه إلا منهم.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أبو مسهر

إيمان العجائز هو إيمان من لا حول له و لا قوة
لا يملك دفع ضر عن نفسه و لا جلب نفع
من ذا يتمنى لنفسه العجز و رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قد إستعاذ منه ؟

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

حزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا مسهر.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

هذه الكلمة تقال تعبيراً عن بساطة تصور التوحيد .
العجائز المذكورات هن عجائز نيسابور في وقتها ، وهن يعرفن أن الله واحد لا يحتاج تصور وحدانيته إلى دليل ، لا يحتاج إلى تطلب أدلة في إثبات أن الواحد واحد ؛ ذلك عمل يجلب إلى العقل الملل والسآمة ، كالاستدلال على أن النهار أضاء لأن الشمس مشرقة .
والعجائز لا يعجبهن اللف والدوران ، وتوضيح الواضحات .

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

بل شهرتها تدل على صحتها وتغني عن إسنادها
والمقصود فيها واضح كما تفضل الإخوة 
وهو أن عقيدة التوحيد سلسة سهلة لا تعقيد فيها ولا إغماض ولا تشقيقات جدلية
ولا هرطقات فلسفية بحيث إن المرأة العجوز لديها من اليقين بالله وقوة بصيرة في معرفته
 ما يفوق مثل الرازي  -عفا الله عنه- وساعتها يتحسر بعد أن تخبو زهرة العمر
فيقول ليت لي إيمان مثل العجائز ونحو ذلك ,,أي ليتني لم أدخل في هذا الذي نهيت عنه
وكنت بإيمان هؤلاء السذج الذين نصفهم بالعوام إذن لكنت نجوت من الحيرة والشك والاضطراب
والله الهادي

----------


## حنبليه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم أرى أن هذه العباره لا بأس بها , فالمراد بإيمان العجائز صفاء عقائدهن و استقامتها و موافقتها للفطره و كذلك جهلهن و بساطتهن و خلو أذهانهن من الأمور العقديه المخالفه للكتاب و السنه و فهم السلف الصالح ; كالبدع التي ظهرت لاحقا بعد صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم , فيدل هذا على سلامة عقيدتهن . و على هذا المعنى فلا يتعارض ايمان الصحابه مع ايمان العجائز بحسب وجهة نظري .

و الله أجل و أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

اللهم إيمانا كإيمان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 
اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا وأمتنا وأنت راض عن عقيدتنا

----------


## عيسى عبدالله السعدي

أرى أن ماذكره الأخ صحيح تماما فالإنسان يسأل ربه إيمانا كإيمان المنعم عليهم من الصحابة ومن بعدهم من أهل العلم والإيمان ،ونحن في كل ركعة ندعو ونطلب الهداية المفصلة الكاملة ،وهي هداية أهل العلم وإيمانهم لاهداية العامة من العجائز وأضرابهم . وهذا أمر لاينبغي الامتراء فيه وهو واضح وضوح الشمس في رائعة النهار . ولكن من كان إيمانه كإيمان المتكلمين فهو الذي يسأل إيمانا كإيمان العجائز ،لما يجده من الحيرة والشك ، وهذه الدعوة إنما عرفت عنهم  فلاينبغي الاقتداء بهم في ذلك . فاللهم ارزقنا إيمانا كإيمان أهل العلم وخشيتهم (إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء ) لاالعجائز . فأهل العلم عندهم من خشية الله والإيمان المفصل ماليس عند غيرهم ، فاللهم اجعلنا مثلهم و( اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين) آمين

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

المقولة على وجازتها بليغة .. فقد أوجزت البيان عن مفارقة المتكلمين لباقي المسلمين في مصدر تلقي العقائد وصورت انحرافهم عن الفطرة الممثلة بإيمان العجائز أبلغ تصوير

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أشكر الأخوة على تفاعلهم في النقاش.
لكن يبقى أنّ نقول أنّ طلب إيمان كإيمان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم هو الأفضل والأكمل.

----------


## أبو مسهر

> أشكر الأخوة على تفاعلهم في النقاش.
> لكن يبقى أنّ نقول أنّ طلب إيمان كإيمان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم هو الأفضل والأكمل.


لماذا نبخل فى الدعاء ؟
فلنطلب إيمانا كالشهداء و الأنبياء و الصديقين 
أليس الله بأكرم الأكرمين ؟

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

نعم صدقت أخي أبا مسهر.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

مر علي أثناء مطالعتي لبعض الكتب، أن الإمام الهمام فخر الدين الرازي رحمه الله مر مع قوم يبجلونه ويرفعون قدره على عجوز.
فحارت العجوز في طريقة التبجيل، فسألت أحدهم: من هذا الذي تبجلون ؟
فقال لها: اسكتي يا امرأة، هذا إمام وجد ألف دليل على وجود الله.
فتعجبت وقالت: لو لم يكن عنده ألف شك في رأسه، لما وجد ألف دليل.
ربما من هذا الجانب سألوا دين العجائز، كانوا لا يتكلفون.

----------


## ابن الرومية

الذي انكر المقولة يبدو لي انه لم يفهم مقصود القائل ...فمن عاشر اهل الكلام ممن قدموا العقل على الوحي و ابتغوا الهدي في العقل اولا كما فعل عامة المتكلمين الا من انقذه الله بمخالطة اهل السنة منهم...علم ووقف بعلم و عرف كيف ان الأمر يفضي بهم في الآخر الى أتون تكافؤ الأدلة و عدم تمييز الفرق بين المقولات و تمييز الحق من الباطل حتى لا يكادون يوقنون بشيء...و ما ذاك الا لاعراضهم اول الأمر (وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُم)-عن ما تقتضيه البينة  الفطرية من الفقر الذاتي اللازم للمخلوق كما يسميه ساداتنا الصوفية و بالتالي وجوب التسليم قطعا و بديهة لما صح من الوحي لأنه صادر عن الكمال اللازم لغير المخلوق ...و تقديمه على ما سواه...فهذا التسليم هو اول مراتب الايمان و هو موجود عند العوام حتى العجائز لأنهم فطروا عليه و لا يؤثرون عليه دليلا مهما زين بانه منطقي و من حكمة الأوائل (قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا)و لهذا يصعب زعزعة ايمانهم كما قاله حجة الاسلام حين تكلم على علم الكلام ...فهؤلاء المتكلمين باعراضهم عن الوحي بتقديم العقل عليه بل تقديم العقل اليوناني العقيم عند اهله عليه...و تحكيمه فيه ...فقدوا معرفة الفرق و تساوت عندهم الأدلة و بالتالي اوشكوا ان يفقدوا التسليم السليم الذي عند العجائز الذين اقروا اولا بفقرهم الذاتي لعقولهم كما لنفوسهم عبادة لمن لا يدركه النقص و تسليما له و امتثالا لما صح من امره و اخضاعا للعقل له (قُلْ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَمَّا جَاءَنِيَ الْبَيِّنَاتُ مِنْ رَبِّي وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)فصاروا يطلبون ادنى مراتب الايمان و يرضون من الغنيمة بالاياب...لا أن ايمان العجائز هو افضل الايمان..فوراء هذا التسليم للوحي من الحكم و العلوم ما لا تحصره عقول الامم لا اليونان و لا غيرهم  مما يتفاضل فيه اهل الايمان من العوام الى العلماء الى الصديقين الى الشهداء الى الصحابة الى الانبياء الى الملائكة المقربين...و لهذا صح عند بعض العلماء ما نقل عن اشهر من قال هذه المقولة :الامام الرازي والامام العارف القدوة الصوفي  نجم الدين الكبرى اذ دخل عليه  إمامان من أئمة الكلام أحدهما أبو عبدالله الرازي والآخر من شيوخ المعتزلة الذين بتلك البلاد بلاد خراسان وخوارزم قال: فقالا لي قال يا شيخ بلغنا أنك تعلم علم اليقين فقلت لهم نعم فقالا كيف تعلم علم اليقين ونحن نتناظر من وقت كذا إلى كذا كلما أقام دليلا أظنه قال على صحة الإسلام أفسدته وكلما أقمت دليلا أفسده وقمنا ولم يقدر واحد منا يقيم دليلا على الآخر فقال فقلت ما أدري ما تقولان أنا أعلم علم اليقين فقالا فصف لنا علم اليقين قال فقلت هو واردات ترد على النفوس تعجز النفوس عن ردها..(وهذا من طرق اول مراتب الايمان الذي حصله عجائز المسلمين و حرمه اكابر المتكلمين )
فقالا له كيف الطريق إلى هذه الواردات فدلهما على طريقة وهي الإعراض عن الشواغل الدنيوية والإقبال على ما يؤمر به من العبادات والزهد قال فقال الرازي أنا لا يمكنني هذا فإن لي تعلقات كثيرة وأما المعتزلي فقال أنا محتاج إلى هذه الواردات فقد أحرقت الشبهات قلبي فأخبره الشيخ بما يعمله من الذكر والخلوة فتعبد مدة فلما خرج من الخلوة قال يا سيدي والله ما الحق إلا ما يقوله هؤلاء المشبهة...
و قد بين الحق الذي انطوت عليه المقولة احد اكثر الناس خبرة بمتاهات علم الكلام الامام الحجة ابو حامد الغزالي نقله الأخ الفاضل النجدي جزاه الله خيرا على ما نقل على هذا الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=33128

----------


## ابن البيطار

هذا نقص "أو تنقصا كان هناك رجل مبتدعا قد أكثر قراءة علم الكلام فلما أن تركة كان يقول 

هأنا ذا اموت اوتمنى الموت كما تموت العجائز عجائز نيسابور وفى هذا دلالة تستحق منا التوقف عندها 

ان العجائز لم يخوضوا فى الدين الا النزر اليسير لاقامة فرضهم وصيامهم 

اما أن يدعو الانسان بهذا الدعاء فهو يرتكب خطاء شرعيا اولا ان لم يكن قد أثم بة فلايعتقد أن ايمان العجائز مكتمل 

فهم حققوا الاسلام وجزاء من الايمان وان الايمان لايكتمل لديهن فالايمان يزيد باالعلم كما كان يقول الرسول لايؤمن احدكم حتى يفعل كذا وكذا 

وهذة مسألة , ومسألة أخرى أن من تعلم الوحى بشقيية يرفع من نفسة لدرجة الايمان المكتمل والتقوى ويرتفع كذالك حتى يصل لاعلى الدرجات وهى الاحســــان وانظر كيف ربط الله الايمان بالعلم فى هذة الاية ‏ ‏{‏يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ‏}‏ 

وربط نفسة بالملائكة وأولو العلم فى القسط فاذا عرفنا هذا قلنا أن الرفع للايمان مطلب مشرع ومفتوح وعلية مدار رفيع سامق حث علية كتاب الله وعززة رسول الاسلام بكثيرا من الايضاح .

----------


## خلوصي

إيمان َ العجائز باعتبار 
و إيمان الصحابة باعتبار !

----------


## بن القيم

اعتقد ان قائل هذه المقولة الرازي المتكلم وذكرها شيخ الاسلام في الفرقان وذكر ايضا ان الرازي ذهب الى نيسابور فاجتمع الناس وامراة عجوز جالسة لا تأبه فقيل لها الا تاتين لتري الرازي قالت ومن الرازي قالت رجل استدل بالف دليل على وجود الله فقالت المرأة بكل ثبات لولا ان في قلبه شك لولا انه استدل وهل يحتاج الله الى الف دليل لاثبات وجوده فبلغ قولها الى الرازي فبكى وقال قولته تلك 
وذكر في نهاية عمره ابيات سجله 
نهاية اقدام العقول عقال وسعي العالمين ضلال 
ولم نستفد من بحثنا طول عمرنا سوى ان جمعنا فيه قيل وقالوا

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

هم لمّا لم يقنعوا بالكتاب والسنة والتفقه فيهما والتبحر في اللغة العربية، أصبحوا يتمنون الدنيء التافه، بعد كل ذلك التشدق والتفيهق !

----------


## محرز الباجي

الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة ويدخل فيه الإعتقاد والأقوال والأفعال    كنت أحاور مرّة أحد الإخوة في هذه المسألة  فقال مما قال أن إيمان عجائز نيسابور أفضل من إيمان الأشاعرة  فعارضته بالتّالي أيْهما أفضل إيمان إبن حجر أو انّووي أو إبن بطْال أو غيرهم من الفضلاء  العلماء العقلاء  وإن خالفوا الحقّ إجتهادا أم إيمان العجائز  فسكت  هي في الأصل قيلت في سياق محدد فإن أخرجت منه  وأطلقت فسدت وتهالكت نسأل اللّه إيمانا كما يحبّه ويرضاه

----------


## الطيبوني

> ( اللهم إيمانا كإيمان العجائز )
> وهذه العبارة - في رأيي القاصر - لاتصح عن من تنسب إليه.
> وإن صحت فهي خطأ


قال عمر بن عبد العزيز لرجل : وسأله عن الأهواء فقال: عليك بدين الصبي الذي في الكتاب والأعرابي واله عما سواهما .

*وقال عمرو بن قيس في تفسير السواد الأعظم : هو بحمد الله الذي عليه المرأة والصبي والأعرابي والجماعة يعني هؤلاء لا يعرفون إلا الإسلام .

الترغيب و الترهيب لقوام السنة الاصبهاني
*

----------

